

How Netflix Handles 36% of U.S. Bandwidth with Chief Architect Jeremy Edberg - christf24
https://scaleyourcode.com/interviews/interview/11

======
sycassemble
Enjoyed the first few minutes. Will check out the whole thing when I get home.
Thanks for sharing!

------
dang
It's a good video, but please don't do promotional voting or astroturfing on
HN.

------
johnpip3
I actually watched this the other day on youtube but would highly recommend!
It's a very interesting interview about all aspects of scaling at Reddit and
Netflix.

